# Hmm, what's that? Pipe bombs???



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Ah hahahahahahaha! Decided the cigar guys can't have all the fun!

0309 1140 0000 4853 8406

0309 1140 0000 4853 8390

0309 1140 0000 4853 8383

0309 1140 0000 4853 8376

0309 1140 0000 4853 8369

0309 1140 0000 4853 8352


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Holy crap. Even the turkeys are running for the hills.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Carpet Pipebombing can be a lot of fun:


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm a newbie here, can someone explain this?


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

This should be a kill streak reward in COD:MW2. Never mind the tactical Nuke(can a nuke really be tactical if you're also killing yourself AND your entire team just to win? lol) Pipe bomb gonna put a hurtin' on several someones. 



:gn BOOM! HEADSHOT! lol Pavelow! Woot! (Yes, I am playing as I write this. lol)


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Jessefive said:


> I'm a newbie here, can someone explain this?


It is when you send the gift of a package of pipe stuff to to a fellow BOTL.


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

BOTL? its not in the abbreviation thread? And all those numbers!? There is so much to learn here, ha ha!


----------



## shunoshi (Sep 30, 2009)

Jessefive said:


> BOTL? its not in the abbreviation thread? And all those numbers!? There is so much to learn here, ha ha!


Brother of the Leaf

The numbers are USPS Tracking Numbers.

Now everyone hit the dirt!!! :bolt:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Jeff,

You're the man! Way to go.










Look out below!


----------



## cherrymax (Jun 6, 2009)

Wow!! Somebody's mailboxes are fixin to be toast!!


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Well...none of the tracking numbers work.....YET....lolound:


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

Ohh Snap! That's crazy.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Jeff you're a madman!


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Duck and Cover!


----------



## StufnPuf (Oct 8, 2009)

Stench said:


> Duck and Cover!


Oh like that's gonna help. LMAO


----------



## Revelation (Nov 11, 2009)

man thats some heavy fire power I so need to pick up pipes and see what the fuss is all about


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

This is going to be interesting. Nice going, Jeff.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Never seen one of these.


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Oh SNAP! Jeff brought some heat on some of us recently on the cigar. I can only imagine what the "pipe side" will look like....watch out folks


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Quick everybody; run!


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

MarkC said:


> Quick everybody; run!


You may want to post this in the "Wife friendly blends" thread as well, I think he could use a good man cave. lol


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Lol runnnnnn!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Airborne early warning radar confirms that six bombers sortied from the St. Paul area and have passed through Minneapolis enroute to unknown targets. All areas should remain on heightened alert until future notice.


----------



## Revelation (Nov 11, 2009)

ohh no and just when it was safe to come out


----------



## lunari (Nov 15, 2009)

sounds interesting (and fun!) lol


----------



## uncle dave (Nov 11, 2008)

Holy schnikeys


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Just so people aren't disappointed when they get hit, these aren't huge pipe bombs, just a little something to say thanks.....


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Brother a bomb is a bomb!

RUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Damage reports/estimates??? I thought I heard smoke distant rumbles ...........


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

looking forward to results!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

"We attempted to deliver your item at 9:35 AM on November 27, 2009 in Xxxxxxxxx, XX 12345 and a notice was left." - Your Mail Man/Woman

Somebody needs to run to the Post Office.....


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Thank goodness!
not enough X's, haha can't be me!


----------



## lunari (Nov 15, 2009)

awaiting pics of the damage


----------



## shunoshi (Sep 30, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> "We attempted to deliver your item at 9:35 AM on November 27, 2009 in Xxxxxxxxx, XX 12345 and a notice was left." - Your Mail Man/Woman
> 
> Somebody needs to run to the Post Office.....


Oh boy, Hopkins, MN. Sounds like someone I know. :boom:

The address I had listed is to my work (recently changed to my new house). Since it's a business, they'll probably try to redeliver it on Monday. I'll come to work prepared (with my bomb defusing kit).


----------



## Colton1106 (Nov 13, 2009)

Can't wait to see the pics of all those nukes..


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

I"VE BEEN VICTIMIZED!!! ..... So, I'm out tracking food, (at the local Safeway), come home carrying the spoils from my hunt. I grab the mail on the way in to the house and put it in one of the bags, go into the kitchen, set the bags down and BOOM! .... lettuce everywhere, (ok, so I'm not the great white hunter). In the debris I found a tin of Irish Flake, a baggie containing J.F. Germaine Brown Flake and a taunting note from the fiend who sent it. It read: "You've been bombed by Commonsenseman!!! Don't smoke it all in one place!" :target:

Thank you mucho Jeff. Now I know what I'm going to smoke in my new pipe! ipe:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Pugsley said:


> I"VE BEEN VICTIMIZED!!! ..... So, I'm out tracking food, (at the local Safeway), come home carrying the spoils from my hunt. I grab the mail on the way in to the house and put it in one of the bags, go into the kitchen, set the bags down and BOOM! .... lettuce everywhere, (ok, so I'm not the great white hunter). In the debris I found a tin of Irish Flake, a baggie containing J.F. Germaine Brown Flake and a taunting note from the fiend who sent it. It read: "You've been bombed by Commonsenseman!!! Don't smoke it all in one place!" :target:
> 
> Thank you mucho Jeff. Now I know what I'm going to smoke in my new pipe! ipe:


Hope you enjoy it Warren! That Brown Flake is one of my new favorites!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

That was a very nice hit!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Bombs Away!










An inquiry has been launched at Tinker Airforce Base in Oklahoma City as aircraft from MN passed undetected on their way to strike targets in Norman. The following ordinance was delivered on target at 13:00 hours, local time.










Thanks, Jeff. You made my day!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Enjoy John! I'm pretty sure you'll find Bracken flake delicious!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Jeff - youre an equal opportunity mailbox destroyer!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

ejgarnut said:


> Jeff - youre an equal opportunity mailbox destroyer!


You do ok yourself Terry!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

One more should have been delivered today!


----------



## shunoshi (Sep 30, 2009)

BOOMSKI!!



















- Baggy of Full Virginia Flake (Looking forward to trying this out)
- Baggy of 1792 (No clue what this is)
- Big Baggy of Sunza Bitches (Heard good things about this)
- Tin of Ashton Consummate Gentleman (Smells just like Copenhagen...hahaha)

Thanks a ton, Jeff!! I'm looking forward to trying all of these out. Stepping stones on the way to pipe happiness.


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

Have fun with the 1792. It....interesting. I'm sending jeff the rest if mine.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

> - Baggy of 1792 (No clue what this is)


You'll know soon enough. :rotfl: I personally love the stuff, but its been know to send others to their :rip:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

shunoshi said:


> - Baggy of 1792 (No clue what this is)





rlaliberty said:


> Have fun with the 1792. It....interesting. I'm sending jeff the rest if mine.





8ball917 said:


> You'll know soon enough. :rotfl: I personally love the stuff, but its been know to send others to their :rip:


Don't worry it's not that bad.

Just be sure you're sitting down, with a glass of water, oh and make sure someone else is around in case you pass out, oh yeah & don't drive or operate heavy machinery for at least 3 hours :biggrin:


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

I didn't really find it that strong and I am really sensitive to nic (at least with cigars). I just wasn't a fan of the taste and ALWAYS had burn trouble with it, no matter how I packed and dried it. I did love the smell tho...


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Awesome! Very cool guys.


----------



## shunoshi (Sep 30, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> Don't worry it's not that bad.
> 
> Just be sure you're sitting down, with a glass of water, oh and make sure someone else is around in case you pass out, oh yeah & don't drive or operate heavy machinery for at least 3 hours :biggrin:


Well, I tried a bowl tonight, but I think it was too moist. I was pulling a lot of steam and I wouldn't have been able to keep it lit if my life depended on it (although I haven't had much luck with that in general ). I did like the flavor of it though. I found it much more pleasing than the Carter Hall bowls I've smoked previously. Next time I'm going to let it sit out for a bit to dry before I pack it.

Thanks again, btw!


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Right on Jeff!

You are our own, puff made BOTL version of Tora Bora.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

shunoshi said:


> .....I think it was too moist. I was pulling a lot of steam and I wouldn't have been able to keep it lit if my life depended on it.....Next time I'm going to let it sit out for a bit to dry before I pack it.


You are right on there Ryan, drying it out a little will make a huge difference in how it smokes. Also what pipe you're smoking it in & your filling, lighting & tamping methods play a huge role. Check out this video on flake tobaccos, very helpful.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> You are right on there Ryan, drying it out a little will make a huge difference in how it smokes. Also what pipe you're smoking it in & your filling, lighting & tamping methods play a huge role. Check out this video on flake tobaccos, very helpful.


Also, if you haven't seen it watch Dub's video on maintaining a bowl of tobacco. Excellent video on keeping a bowl lit and smoking well.





[/QUOTE]


----------



## shunoshi (Sep 30, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> You are right on there Ryan, drying it out a little will make a huge difference in how it smokes. Also what pipe you're smoking it in & your filling, lighting & tamping methods play a huge role. Check out this video on flake tobaccos, very helpful.


I still only have my corncob pipe (I was holding off on a more expensive pipe after determining if I like pipe tobacco). Great video post btw, that helps a lot.



indigosmoke said:


> Also, if you haven't seen it watch Dub's video on maintaining a bowl of tobacco. Excellent video on keeping a bowl lit and smoking well.


Also a great video. Looks like I have a youtube channel to surf for a bit.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Great link! Thanks.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Oh, Christ..I'm hit! I'm hit! Too late for a medic; call a priest...no, wait; it's Presbyterian Mixture, call a minister! Oh, never mind; just hand me my pipe!

This was an interesting choice for me, Jeff; I've almost ordered a tin of this stuff each of the past five months, but it keeps getting cut in the final winnow down to $100. From what I've heard about it (more of an oriental blend than a latakia blend), it sounds like it might be right up my alley. Besides, it's one of the few blends I remember seeing back in the seventies that is still around. Thanks!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Let me know how it is, I still have yet to try it myself.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

It's very interesting! Very light on the latakia, even lighter than Squadron Leader, which allows the other tobaccos to shine. The (non-latakia) orientals really dominate this one, meaning that one-note taste of latakia that bores me a couple of bowls into the tin shouldn't be a problem here. I'd say ask yourself if you prefer Frog Morton or Squadron Leader. If it's the frog for you, it might not be your thing, but if you prefer the mix of SL, then this should not be missed!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Hit, and hit hard, at the 37 yard line!

Mister Moo is down. He is obviously hurt.

Wait! He's getting up! He's huffing... puffing... gasping for air. No! He's smoking a corncob pipe and smiling!


----------

